# Uber email regarding taxes



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Hi Xxxx,

In the coming days, you should receive your 2014 partner tax statements in the mail, along with an email from Track1099™ to retrieve a copy of your forms online.
How Taxes Work For Partners
To help you file on time and get your maximum refund, we've added a tax page to your partner dashboard with useful information and special offers:
• Form details and frequently asked questions
• Your 2014 tax summary
• *Great discounts* on tax services from H&R Block, Quickbooks Self-Employed, and TurboTax
VISIT YOUR TAX PAGE
The information on this page isn't tax advice, so we highly encourage you to seek out a licensed professional for more help.
If you don't receive anything byFebruary 2, 2015 or have any questions, feel free to contact us at [email protected]. And on behalf of the entire company, thanks for partnering with Uber.

-The Uber Team
Uber Technologies Inc., 1455 Market Street San Francisco, CA 94103

Unsubscribe


----------

